# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία >  Προβλημα με ηχεια υπολογιστη

## Voks

γεια σας εχω ενα προβλημα στα ηχεια στον υπολογιστη μου εχω κατι ηχεια 2.1 ολα λειτουργουν κανονιακ εκτος απο το woofer μετρισα της επαφες απο το woofer και βγαζει 15v αλλα με το - στο + και το αντοστροφο επισης το woofer βουηζει σηνεχεια επιδη δινει σηνεχομενα ρευμα τι να φταιει??? τωρα το εχο αποσυνδεση το woofer το - και το + απο το ηχειο
(της επαφες της μετρησα με πολυμετρο και επισης αυτα που λεω εινε τα καλωδια απο την πλακετα που πανε στο ηχειο και βγανουν αυτα τα V που λεω παραπανω)

----------


## Xarry

Πως εχεις συνδεσει τα ηχεια στον υπολογιστη; Ποια εξοδο πηρες;

----------


## Voks

τα ηχεια δουλευαν μια χαρα τωρα το επαθαν αφτο γιατι εγινα κατι η σηνδεσεις εινε μια χαρα

----------


## Xarry

Ειναι μια χαρα η οχι; Αυτο που γραφεις παραπανω δεν βγαζει νοημα. Αλλαξες κατι και δεν δουλευουν σωστα;

----------


## Voks

επισης να πω οτι και αποσηνδεμενα να εινε ολα τα καλωδια και να εινε μον οστο ρευμα παλι δινει ιρευμα αντιθετα στο ηχειο το woofer μιλαμε παντα

----------


## Voks

ακου γιατι μπορει και να σασ μπερδεψα μιλαω για το ηχειο με που εχει απο κατψ το woofer ολα τα αλλα δουλευουν

----------


## Voks

κτιαξτε την παρενθεση στην αρχη να καταλαβετε

----------


## Xarry

Απο αυτο που γραφεις καταλαβαινω οτι εχει αναποδα την πολικοτητα στην τροφοδοσια του γουφερ. Αν το - του πολυμετρου παει στο + της τροφοδοσιας και το + του πολυμετρου στο - της τροφοδοσιας κανονικα επρεπε το πολυμετρο να σου δειχνει -15 οχι 15.

----------


## Voks

ναι αλλα κανονικα δεν πρεπει να δινει σηνεχομενα V στο ηχειο :/ επισης να πω οτι βριακ το καλωδιο του ηχειου βγαλεμνο οταν το ξεβιδωσα αλλα λογικα ακουμπισε το - με το + και βραχικικλωσε

----------


## Xarry

Ακουμπησε το - με το + βραχυκυκλωσε και βγηκε το καλωδιο; Ποια ηχεια εχεις; Βαλε και καμια φωτο απ' τη συνδεμολογια του γουφερ.

----------


## Voks

ακου αμα θες προτων μπες σε κανα skype η τιποτα παρομιο να σου πω ακριβως

----------


## Xarry

Πρωτον δεν εχω skype η τιποτα παρομοιο, εδω γραφουμε για να τα βλεπουν και οι αλλοι που μπορει να ειναι σε θεση να βοηθησουν περισσοτερο απο μενα αλλα αν δεν κανεις μια προσπαθεια να ξαναγραψεις το προβλημα σου αναλυτικα με τροπο που να βγαζει νοημα και οχι ματι δεν πιστευω οτι μπορει καποιος να βοηθησει.

----------


## Voks

ενταξει ακου

----------


## Voks

εινε 2 ηχεια και ενα wooofer. το woofer εχει ενα ηχειο απο κατω. τα ηχεια δουλευουν μια χαρα.
 αυτα τα ηχεια συνδεονται πισω απο το woofer σε κατι θηρες κοκκινες και ασπρες. 
τωρα το προβλημα το εχει το woofer το ηχειο που εχει το woofer  δεν δουλευει και αμα το σινδεσω
(τα καλωδια απο την πλακετα) μερικες φορες βουηζει σινεχομενα. τωρα το ηχειο του woofer το εχω αποσυνδεμενο τα καλωδια.
 τα μετρησα αυτα που πανε στο woofer (στο ηχειο του woofer) και βγαζουν 15 volt αλλα αναποδα
 δηλαδη το μαυρο στο κοκκινο και το αντιστροφο τωρα το προβλημα διμιουργηθεικε
 γιατι βγικε το + απο το ηχειο και ακουμπισε στο - για λιγα δευτερολεπτα και μετα βουηζε το ηχειο σινεχομενα (απο το woofer).

----------


## Xarry

Αμα ειναι αναποδα γιατι δεν τα βαζεις σωστα; Εξακολουθω ομως να μην καταλαβαινω. Χωρις να θελω να σε προσβαλλω περα απο την ορθογραφια υπαρχουν τελειες και κομματα εσυ εχεις γραψει μια παραγραφο χωρις τιποτα 10 φορες το διαβασα και δεν καταλαβαινω. Ας επεμβει καποιος πιο εμπειρος.

----------


## Voks

τα εβαλα αναποδα αλλα τα ιδια γιατι τα ηχεια κανονικα δν πρεπει να βγανουν volt απο τι ξερω επισης το ηχειο το δοκιμασα και δουλευει
κατσε να διορθοσω λιγο παλι γιατι δν βλεπω να καταλαβαινομαστε σημερα xaxaxa :P

----------


## Voks

για κιτα τωρα  :Tongue2:

----------


## Xarry

Προφανως το γουφερ εχει ενισχυτη και η τροφοδοσια που μετρας ειναι για αυτον. Τωρα οπως λες πανω στο μεγαφωνο του γουφερ δεν πρεπει να μετρας ταση. Αν μετρας εκει οφειλεται το βουητο και μπορει να σου εκανε ζημια η συνεχης ταση.

----------


## Voks

ποια εινε η συνεχης ταση και τι να μετρησω???
επισης μετραω τα καλωδια που ηταν κολημενα στο ηχειο  :Smile:

----------


## Xarry

Βαλε καμια φωτο για να σου πω που να μετρησεις.

----------


## Voks

αυτω προσπαθω αλλα εχω ενα κινιτο που βγανει πολλη χαλια φωοτογραφιες και δεν θα καταλαβεις τιποτα να βγαλω με αυτο?

----------


## Voks

βρικα μια παλια καμερα τορα ανεβαζω κατι κανει

----------


## Voks

αυτη εινε η πλακετα το κοκκινο και το μαυρο τερμα κατο αριστερα εινε αυτα που πιγαινουν στα ηχεια

----------


## Voks

την ειδες?

----------


## Voks

κανενας?  :Smile:

----------


## Voks

επισης να πω οτι ειδα οτι οι αντιστασης που εινε σε κατι μοσφετ(3) (εινε κοκκινο κοκκινο χρισο χρισο) και σφιριζουν στο πολυμετρο  :Smile:

----------


## PCMan

> κανενας?


Κάηκε ο τελικός του woofer όταν βραχυκύκλωσε η έξοδος του.
Πες μας ποιά τρανζίστορ φοράει και πες μας και σε ποιό τρανζίστορ μετράς αυτή την τάση.

----------


## Voks

εχει 3 τρανζίστορ τα νουμερα εινε D2030A WFE41HD014G αυτα λενε τα τρανζίστορ

----------


## Voks

επισης λαθος οι αντιστασης που σφιρανε δεν πανε στα mosfet

----------


## PCMan

> εχει 3 τρανζίστορ τα νουμερα εινε D2030A WFE41HD014Ω αυτα λενε τα τρανζίστορ


Πολύ ωραία. Τώρα κοίτα στα καλώδια που μετράς τα 15V, σε ποιό τρανζίστορ συνδέονται στην πλακέτα.

----------


## Voks

ναι ειδα πανε στο 1

----------


## PCMan

Τότε αυτό είναι το καμένο.
Αγοράζεις ένα ίδιο με το ίδιο όνομα που μου είπες και το γούφερ θα δουλέψει λογικά.

Μην συνδέσεις το woofer ξανά έτσι όπως είναι τώρα, θα το κάψεις(αν δεν έχει καεί ήδη).

----------


## Voks

δεν καικε το ηχειο του woofer το δοκιμασα το τρανζίστορ δν μπορω να το δοκιμασω??

----------


## PCMan

> δεν καικε το ηχειο του woofer το δοκιμασα το τρανζίστορ δν μπορω να το δοκιμασω??


Το δοκίμασες ήδη. Εφ όσων σου βγάζει ότι τάση παίρνει, τότε έχει παραδώσει πνεύμα!

----------


## Voks

ενταξει ευχαριστω πολυ θα παρω και θα πω αποτελεσματα!!

----------


## PCMan

Πιθανών να έχει κιάλλα καμμένα. Αν βλέπεις κανένα πυκνωτή φουσκωμένο ή καμια αντίσταση μαυρισμένη, καλό θα είναι τα τα αλλάξεις και αυτά.
Καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## Voks

τιποτα απο τα 2  :Smile:

----------


## PCMan

Οκ, προχώρα και πες μας τα αποτελέσματα!

----------


## Voks

εψαξα κα ιδεν βρικα πουθενα τετια τρανσιστορ γιατι?

----------


## Voks

στο ιντερνετ βρικα κιτα   πως να το ζητησω εινε ενισχιση για τον ηχο λεει

----------


## PCMan

> στο ιντερνετ βρικα κιτα Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21369  πως να το ζητησω εινε ενισχιση για τον ηχο λεει


Πρέπει να είναι το tda2030 αλλά ας επαληθεύσει κάποιος.

----------


## Voks

τιποτα? καμια βοηθεια????
 τα tda2030 που λες εινε 14w αυτα που ειχε ιταν 15w νμζ αρα κανουν να παο να τα ζιτισω *​tda2030???*

----------


## PCMan

> τιποτα? καμια βοηθεια????
>  τα tda2030 που λες εινε 14w αυτα που ειχε ιταν 15w νμζ αρα κανουν να παο να τα ζιτισω *​tda2030???*


Δεν είπε κανείς ότι είναι 14w.
Δεν είμαι σίγορος αν είναι το ίδιο με αυτό που έχεις...
Κοίταξε λίγο τα καλώδια που πανε στο γούφερ, σε ποιά ποδαράκια αντιστοιχούν.

----------


## Voks

οκ περιμενε λιγο μην βγεις θα κιταξω μια στιγμη

----------


## Voks

το μαυρο παει σε εναν πυκνωτη. και το κοκκινο στο 2 ποδαρακι.(κιτα φοτογραφια)

----------


## PCMan

Αυτό είναι το τέταρτο ποδαράκι...
Λογικά το tda2030 θα είναι αλλά δεν το λέω με σιγουριά.
Κάνε μια δοκιμή, 2-3€ ας έχει...

----------


## Voks

εψαξα στο ιντερνετ, και βρικα οτι εινε 14w αυτο που λες αρα λογικα κανει. κιτα το σιτε: 
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datashee...S/TDA2030.html

----------


## PCMan

Δεν βγάζει μόνο τόσο. Η ονομαστική ισχύς είναι αυτό. Ανάλογα με την τάση που θα του δώσεις, βγάζει και τα ανάλογα w. Εχει πινακάκι πιό κάτω. Πχ, βγάζει 18w με 16V τροφοδοσία και 0,5% παραμόρφωση ή 24w με 10% παραμορφωση.
Το ότι λέει 14w δεν πάει να πει ότι ταιριάζει. Επίσης μπορείς να βάλεις και το tda2040 ή και tda2050 που η ονομαστική τους ισχυς είναι 20 και 32w αντίστοιχα αλλά εκεί θες και πιό μεγάλο τροφοδοτικό.

----------

